# Covid: Omicron neutralizzata solo da tre dosi vaccino.



## admin (8 Dicembre 2021)

Come annunciato da Pfizer e Moderna, la nuova variante Omicron viene neutralizzata solamente da tre dosi di vaccino. Con sole due dosi, la copertura contro la nuova release è molto più bassa.


----------



## admin (8 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come annunciato da Pfizer e Moderna, la nuova variante Omicron viene neutralizzata solamente da tre dosi di vaccino. Con sole due dosi, la copertura contro la nuova release è molto più bassa.



E chi lo avrebbe mai detto!

Mi gioco i miei due centesimi sul fatto che a breve Omicron diventerà letale per i bambini che ancora devono vaccinarsi e forse anche per quelli che ancora devono venire al mondo.


----------



## Marilson (8 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> E chi lo avrebbe mai detto!
> 
> Mi gioco i miei due centesimi sul fatto che a breve Omicron diventerà letale per i bambini che ancora devono vaccinarsi e forse anche per quelli che ancora devono venire al mondo.


Aspettiamo la nuova release retroattiva. Letale anche per chi e' gia' morto.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come annunciato da Pfizer e Moderna, la nuova variante Omicron viene neutralizzata solamente da tre dosi di vaccino. Con sole due dosi, la copertura contro la nuova release è molto più bassa.



Si sta veramente cadendo nel ridicolo.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (8 Dicembre 2021)

La prossima variante invece sarà neutralizzata solo da 4 dosi immagino... Che pena


----------



## gabri65 (8 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come annunciato da Pfizer e Moderna, la nuova variante Omicron viene neutralizzata solamente da tre dosi di vaccino. Con sole due dosi, la copertura contro la nuova release è molto più bassa.



Ma ormai possono andare a ruota libera, hanno visto che ci beviamo di tutto.

Siamo proprio dei disgraziati.


----------



## fabri47 (8 Dicembre 2021)

Intanto da Giletti stanno giustificando in massa, conduttore incluso, il medico che ha detto che gli fanno schifo i no vax perchè "ha avuto un momento di debolezza". Senza parole...


----------



## KILPIN_91 (8 Dicembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma ormai possono andare a ruota libera, hanno visto che ci beviamo di tutto.
> 
> Siamo proprio dei disgraziati.


Tra un po salta fuori una nuova release e diranno: "senza 4 dosi si m.uorehhh" ahahah


----------



## Viulento (8 Dicembre 2021)

bada te che coincidenza fortunata. con 3 dosi precise. ci sta girando bene bene.


----------



## hakaishin (8 Dicembre 2021)

Marilson ha scritto:


> Aspettiamo la nuova release retroattiva. Letale anche per chi e' gia' morto.


Beh ovvio 
Tutti da ora in poi saranno morti di covid da Giulio Cesare in poi 
Il circo è ancora aperto


----------



## hakaishin (8 Dicembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> La prossima variante invece sarà neutralizzata solo da 4 dosi immagino... Che pena


Più ne hai meglio è no?
Ma la cosa che mi uccide è che gente che ancora crede a ste boiate


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Dicembre 2021)

e poi mi devo prendere del no vax perché non mi bevo questi pagliacci !? Mha


----------



## 7AlePato7 (9 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come annunciato da Pfizer e Moderna, la nuova variante Omicron viene neutralizzata solamente da tre dosi di vaccino. Con sole due dosi, la copertura contro la nuova release è molto più bassa.


Ormai copriremo tutte le lettere dell’alfabeto greco, passando per il babilonese, l’indoeuropeo e così via per classificare tutte le varianti. Mi raccomando, spendete altri triliardi per sti vaccini, Von Der Bin Laien e Mario Drago. Tanto poi chi paga… è tutto gratis.


----------



## Kayl (9 Dicembre 2021)

annunciato da quelli che stanno facendo miliardi coi vaccini. Come se la Marlboro dichiarasse che fumare due pacchetti al giorno fa venire gli addominali per via della tosse…


----------



## Ringhio8 (9 Dicembre 2021)

Ma guarda te, che caso. Tiro ad indovinare, per la prossima "variante" servirà la 4 forse?


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (9 Dicembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Più ne hai meglio è no?
> Ma la cosa che mi uccide è che gente che ancora crede a ste boiate


Sai cos‘altro c’è, Edo? Se uno avanza dubbi sulla bontà del vaccino e di tutto quel che gli ruota intorno viene automaticamente gettato nel calderone dei complottisti, dei terrapiattisti e via dicendo: non gli viene insomma riconosciuta alcuna credibilità come interlocutore, essendo messo sullo stesso piano di gente totalmente sconnessa dalla realtà. Io ho fatto due dosi, una “naturale” e una artificiale, e a breve mi sottoporrò alla terza anche per esigenze di ordine lavorativo, ma ho più di qualche perplessità su *questo *vaccino e su tutte le dichiarazioni che se ne fanno. E non tiro in ballo fesserie legate al 5G e alla manipolazione dell’uomo a cui viene somministrato, discuto solo il circo che se ne sta facendo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Dicembre 2021)

più scontato che una sentenza pro juve.


----------



## GP7 (9 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come annunciato da Pfizer e Moderna, la nuova variante Omicron viene neutralizzata solamente da tre dosi di vaccino. Con sole due dosi, la copertura contro la nuova release è molto più bassa.


Ma scusate, la scientificità di questa dichiarazione dove sarebbe?
Da semplice ingegnere, probabilmente sbagliando, mi chiedo:
- se i vaccini attuali non coprono in maniera efficace la nuova variante è a causa della loro composizione o di altro? Perchè se legato alla composizione chiaramente non è aggiungendo una dose ad identica composizione che risolvo il problema e pertanto la notizia non ha senso apparente;
- se la mancata copertura è legata alla risposta immunitaria che dopo "x" mesi tende a diminuire in maniera evidente tanto da rendere necessaria (a loro dire) la terza dose, siamo al solito discorso dell'efficacia "a tempo" e pertanto nemmeno la terza dose può essere risolutiva.
Insomma, intanto svuotiamo i magazzini, poi si vedrà.


----------



## pazzomania (9 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come annunciato da Pfizer e Moderna, la nuova variante Omicron viene neutralizzata solamente da tre dosi di vaccino. Con sole due dosi, la copertura contro la nuova release è molto più bassa.


Due giorni era uscito un articolo dove invece dicevano che in laboratorio l' elusione della variante omicron con Pfizer era altissima.


----------



## Clarenzio (9 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come annunciato da Pfizer e Moderna, la nuova variante Omicron viene neutralizzata solamente da tre dosi di vaccino. Con sole due dosi, la copertura contro la nuova release è molto più bassa.


Ma la terza dopo quanto? 5 mesi? 6? 9? Chiedo per un amico..


----------



## hakaishin (9 Dicembre 2021)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Sai cos‘altro c’è, Edo? Se uno avanza dubbi sulla bontà del vaccino e di tutto quel che gli ruota intorno viene automaticamente gettato nel calderone dei complottisti, dei terrapiattisti e via dicendo: non gli viene insomma riconosciuta alcuna credibilità come interlocutore, essendo messo sullo stesso piano di gente totalmente sconnessa dalla realtà. Io ho fatto due dosi, una “naturale” e una artificiale, e a breve mi sottoporrò alla terza anche per esigenze di ordine lavorativo, ma ho più di qualche perplessità su *questo *vaccino e su tutte le dichiarazioni che se ne fanno. E non tiro in ballo fesserie legate al 5G e alla manipolazione dell’uomo a cui viene somministrato, discuto solo il circo che se ne sta facendo.


Ciao Ale,
Ovviamente sono d’accordo con te. È nato un nuovo periodo di OSCURANTISMO e la cosa mi fa ribrezzo e paura. E mi disgusta che molti siano diventati dei novelli santi inquisitori, se hai un’idea diversa vieni subito bollato come pazzo/idiota/novacs/complottista/terrapiattista/fascista ecc ecc
Manca solo il rogo, poi siamo lì..


----------



## diavolo (9 Dicembre 2021)

Il boss finale sarà la variante omega che potrà essere sconfitta soltanto con la somministrazione di una dose del vaccino ogni 15 minuti.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (9 Dicembre 2021)

Marilson ha scritto:


> Aspettiamo la nuova release retroattiva. Letale anche per chi e' gia' morto.



Così finalmente il mio sogno (e quello di G.Romero) prenderà vita !


----------



## carlocarlo (9 Dicembre 2021)

Kayl ha scritto:


> annunciato da quelli che stanno facendo miliardi coi vaccini. Come se la Marlboro dichiarasse che fumare due pacchetti al giorno fa venire gli addominali per via della tosse…


no tranquillo, nelle sigarette c'è scritto che si muore ma "tutti" fumano lo stesso. ma il vaccino fa male


----------



## Trumpusconi (9 Dicembre 2021)

FORSE invece di insistere con vaccini ormai SUPERATI sarebbe il caso di svegliarsi e iniziare a produrne di specifici contro Omicron, così che possano pure limitare il contagio e non solo i sintomi, esattamente come successo con il covid originale per il quale i vaccini erano concepiti.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (9 Dicembre 2021)

Trovato ieri 


Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Devil man (9 Dicembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma ormai possono andare a ruota libera, hanno visto che ci beviamo di tutto.
> 
> Siamo proprio dei disgraziati.


Qui in Italia... intanto l'interpol tedesca ha detto di evitare il vaccino obbligatorio perchè potrebbe radicalizzare i 
no-greenpass aumentando i rischi di attacchi alle sedi pubbliche.


----------



## Alkampfer (9 Dicembre 2021)

ce ne vuole di cecità per star dietro a questi criminali alle case farmaceutiche. ma tant'è.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (9 Dicembre 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Ma guarda te, che caso. Tiro ad indovinare, per la prossima "variante" servirà la 4 forse?



No ringhio,stavolta non mi sei proprio piaciuto.
Prima servirà il rinforzino 2-3 mesi dopo la 3° dose,il booster del booster per intenderci ,e così saranno già quattro punturine in totale.

Poi (e solamente poi) nuova temibilissima variante saltata fuori dal Burkina Faso e 300 volte più contagiosa dell'omicron ! Purtroppo il booster del booster non basterà e per essere sicuri di evitare morti e ospedalizzazione,bisognerà ricorrere alla 5° dose.
Dai ringhio,almeno le basi !


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (9 Dicembre 2021)

intanto un signore di un paese vicino al mio, 59 anni, sano, doppiamente vaccinato ci ha rimesso le penne. Inizio a essere un po' preoccupato per il mio ritorno a casa dai miei.


----------



## pazzomania (9 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> No ringhio,stavolta non mi sei proprio piaciuto.
> Prima servirà il rinforzino 2-3 mesi dopo la 3° dose,il booster del booster per intenderci ,e così saranno già quattro punturine in totale.
> 
> Poi (e solamente poi) nuova temibilissima variante saltata fuori dal Burkina Faso e 300 volte più contagiosa dell'omicron ! Purtroppo il booster del booster non basterà e per essere sicuri di evitare morti e ospedalizzazione,bisognerà ricorrere alla 5° dose.
> Dai ringhio,almeno le basi !





Alkampfer ha scritto:


> ce ne vuole di cecità per star dietro a questi criminali alle case farmaceutiche. ma tant'è.



Ma tanto per farmi un' idea, visto che è un forum e si discute, almeno si capisce di che si parla.

Quale è la vostra "teoria" ?

A) Le case farmaceutiche rilasciano nuovi vairuz per poterci fare sempre nuove dosi e cosi arricchirsi

B) Le terze/quarte/quinte dosi sono inutili e son tutti d' accordo falsificando i dati per poterci fare sempre nuove dosi e cosi arricchirsi

C) I vaccini sono proprio inutili

D) dovrebbero vaccinare solo gli over 50


----------



## Andris (9 Dicembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> FORSE invece di insistere con vaccini ormai SUPERATI sarebbe il caso di svegliarsi e iniziare a produrne di specifici contro Omicron, così che possano pure limitare il contagio e non solo i sintomi, esattamente come successo con il covid originale per il quale i vaccini erano concepiti.


svegliarsi presuppone attivare sinapsi, sai che fatica.
non sono le aziende comunque il problema, sono già a lavoro ma è la politica che vuole smerciare quelle vigenti.
praticamente stiamo facendo con Pfizer e Moderna ciò che accade nel terzo mondo con Astrazeneca, ovvero prendere scarti ormai pagati.
così come è facilmente pronosticabile che la quarta dose non arriverà in autunno 2022, come se fosse un richiamo annuale tipo influenza, bensì in tarda primavera
solo che ora fanno finta di niente tutti presi pancia a terra nel convincere per la terza ancora


----------



## raducioiu (9 Dicembre 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ormai copriremo tutte le lettere dell’alfabeto greco, passando per il babilonese, l’indoeuropeo e così via per classificare tutte le varianti. Mi raccomando, spendete altri triliardi per sti vaccini, Von Der Bin Laien e Mario Drago. Tanto poi chi paga… è tutto gratis.


A proposito, quando si scoprì che il fumo causava cancro ai polmoni, i produttori di sugarette si adoperarono per finanziare studi che sostenevano il contrario, politici che sostenessero il contrario e perfino medici che sostenessero il contrario e arrivassero a dire che fumare faceva persino bene.
Probabilmente se all'epoca qualcuno avesse sostenuto quanto sopra si sarebbe beccato del "complottista" e o "e secondo te che interessi hanno!?" e "ci sono studi che sostengono che il fumo non causa il cancro, ascoltate la scienza".


----------



## raducioiu (9 Dicembre 2021)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> no tranquillo, nelle sigarette c'è scritto che si muore ma "tutti" fumano lo stesso. ma il vaccino fa male


Si fanno il vaccino per non ammalarsi gravemente di una malattia che causa gravi danni ai polmoni ma "tutti" fumano


----------



## Ringhio8 (9 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> No ringhio,stavolta non mi sei proprio piaciuto.
> Prima servirà il rinforzino 2-3 mesi dopo la 3° dose,il booster del booster per intenderci ,e così saranno già quattro punturine in totale.
> 
> Poi (e solamente poi) nuova temibilissima variante saltata fuori dal Burkina Faso e 300 volte più contagiosa dell'omicron ! Purtroppo il booster del booster non basterà e per essere sicuri di evitare morti e ospedalizzazione,bisognerà ricorrere alla 5° dose.
> Dai ringhio,almeno le basi !


Mannaggia a me che non ho fatto medicina


----------



## Devil man (9 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma tanto per farmi un' idea, visto che è un forum e si discute, almeno si capisce di che si parla.
> 
> Quale è la vostra "teoria" ?
> 
> ...


vuoi sapere la mia ?
1) Il vaccino è uscito dalla Cina ( Lab ) per errore o no non mi interessa... 
2) Le case farmaceutiche di tutto il mondo hanno fatto la corsa per il siero saltando diversi importanti protocolli di sicurezza.. sfornando sieri poco sicuri ( sperimentali a lungo termine ) e risultati inefficaci sulle varianti..


----------



## pazzomania (9 Dicembre 2021)

Devil man ha scritto:


> vuoi sapere la mia ?
> 1) Il vaccino è uscito dalla Cina ( Lab ) per errore
> 2) Le case farmaceutiche di tutto il mondo hanno fatto la corsa per il siero saltando diversi importanti protocolli di sicurezza.. sfornando sieri poco sicuri ( sperimentali a lungo termine ) e risultati inefficaci sulle varianti..


1) Plausibile, un 50% sia vero un 50% sia falso

2) Sicuro siano inefficaci? A me non pare, e nemmeno secondo i numeri.
E nel caso, fossero inefficaci sulla variante del momento, dato che funzionano è accettabile ne facciano uno "aggiornato", no?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (9 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma tanto per farmi un' idea, visto che è un forum e si discute, almeno si capisce di che si parla.
> Quale è la vostra "teoria" ?
> 
> A) Le case farmaceutiche rilasciano nuovi vairuz per poterci fare sempre nuove dosi e cosi arricchirsi
> ...



Premessa : in tutte queste discussioni sul covid viste qui dentro,non ho mai visto un negazionista totale o qualcuno che parlava di 5g,4g,3g,onde elettromagnetiche eccecc o utenti con il caschetto di carta stagnola in testa  

Detto questo,rispondo alla tua domanda.
Sulla C-D. Io NON sono vaccinato ma non dico che sono totalmente inutili.
Lo diventano (inutili) negli under 40. 
Inutile correre rischi per questa fascia d'età (perchè si,al contrario di quanto sostengono politici e virologi quando dichiarano il vaccino sicuro al 100%,qualche morte "correlata,termine che piace tanto alle virostar,c'è stata. E chissà quante altre che sono state insabbiate per non compromettere la campagna vaccinale.).
E se permetti,le varie morti post-vaccino di questi under 40,under 30, under 20 probabilmente NON avrebbero avuto problemi gravi in caso di contagio.
Si sono vaccinate credendo ciecamente alle parole di quei farabutti e ci hanno lasciato la pelle.

A-B Qui ci sarebbe da aprire un capitolo lungo km che il libro "guerra e pace" spostati proprio...
Quindi preferisco saltare questa parte e lanciarti questa provocazione :
Ti rendi conto che stanno insistendo sul vaccino per tutti (a breve anche per i neonati) perchè bisogna vaccinare quanta più gente possibile per impedire ai vairuz di circolare ? 

*Ti rendi conto che parlano convinti di abitare nell'isola di North Sentinel,isola in cui nessuno entra e nessuno esce ?*

Ti rendi conto che il vairuz potrebbe circolare tranquillamente anche con tutti gli italiani vaccinati con 1-2-3-4 dosi? Israele potrebbe testimoniarlo,infatti li stanno già pensando alla 4° dose 
Ti rendi conto quindi che ci stanno raccontando l'ennesima fregnaccia per convincerci (in realtà obbligarci) a vaccinarci ?

Ti salto tutta la parte della variante che muta,da alfa,beta,gamma,delta e kappa fino ad arrivare a omicron.

Ti rendi conto che l'Italia era ad un passo dalla fine dello stato di emergenza e invece ora,"grazie" a questo nuovo update del vairuz capitato a fagiuolo,l'italia potrà prolungarlo per altri 365 giorni ,scavalcando nuovamente il parlamento?

E ultimo,ma non meno importante...ti rendi conto che Pfizer e Moderna hanno monopolizzato il mercato americano e europeo ?
Sai questo cosa comporta ? Che il vaccino italiano (e non solo),nonostante fosse in una fase avanzata di test,è stato accantonato e probabilmente non vedrà mai la luce.
E comporta che le cure (perchè non solo in Italia,ma anche nel resto del mondo) non vengono sovvenzionate adeguatamente perchè la priorità deve essere il vaccino pfizeeeer e moderna,chissene delle cure!
Anzi,bugia,tra poco "grazie" ai miliardi che ha guadagnato pfizer con questo monopolio,faranno uscire loro stessi la pillola magica ! 
Così monopolizzeranno anche il mercato delle cure.

Potrei continuare ad elencare tutte le incongruenze,ma alla fine cosa servirebbe?
Tanto chi è devoto al Dio vaccino come "unica soluzione per sconfiggere il coviddì" ,non cambierà idea.

P.S L'ultimo ti rendi conto per passare come complottista : Ti rendi conto che le case farmaceutiche supportano quasi il 90% del bilancio dell'EMA ?


----------



## Devil man (9 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> 1) Plausibile, un 50% sia vero un 50% sia falso
> 
> 2) Sicuro siano inefficaci? A me non pare, e nemmeno secondo i numeri.
> E nel caso, fossero inefficaci sulla variante del momento, dato che funzionano è accettabile ne facciano uno "aggiornato", no?


Funzionano?? ci sono varie testimonianze del contrario... lultima è la notizia di un focolaio Covid nella nave da crociera Norvegese ( _Norwegian Breakaway ) _dove tutti a bordo devono dimostrare di avere preso 2 dosi + tampone (obbligatorio per imbarcarsi)


----------



## pazzomania (9 Dicembre 2021)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Funzionano?? ci sono varie testimonianze del contrario... lultima è la notizia di un focolaio nella nave da crociera Norvegese ( _Norwegian Breakaway ) _dove tutti a bordo devono dimostrare di avere preso 2 dosi + tampone (obbligatorio per imbarcarsi)


Urca se funzionano, basta guardare i numeri e chi ci va in terapia intensiva.

Senza guardare quelli dello scorso anno, o non ci sarebbe nemmeno discussione, ma anche quelli attuali.

La metà sono persone non vaccinate!


----------



## Devil man (9 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Urca se funzionano, basta guardare i numeri e chi ci va in terapia intensiva.
> 
> Senza guardare quelli dello scorso anno, o non ci sarebbe nemmeno discussione, ma anche quelli attuali.
> 
> La metà sono persone non vaccinate!


Urca.. come funzionano qui ci vogliono richiudere e portare in lockdown come nel dicembre 2019-20... e ci sono 10M di vaccinati! URCA


----------



## pazzomania (9 Dicembre 2021)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Urca.. come funzionano qui ci vogliono richiudere e portare in lockdown come nel dicembre 2019... e ci sono 10M di vaccinati! URCA


Non sono cose correlate, dai su!

A parte che non vedo nessuno che ci voglia rinchiudere, ma anche fosse, non è che vien meno l' efficacia evidente dei vaccini, quella è netta.

Io parlo della loro efficacia dal punto di vista sanitario, lascia perdere lockdown vari, quella è politica.


----------



## Devil man (9 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non sono cose correlate, dai su!
> 
> A parte che non vedo nessuno che ci voglia rinchiudere, ma anche fosse, non è che vien meno l' efficacia evidente dei vaccini, quella è netta.
> 
> Io parlo della loro efficacia dal punto di vista sanitario, lascia perdere lockdown vari, quella è politica.


Come non è correlata la vaccinazione ai bambini ma lo fanno lo stesso perchè??? e poi spiegami quale è la correlazione di obbligare gli insegnanti a vaccinarsi?


----------



## pazzomania (9 Dicembre 2021)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Come non è correlata la vaccinazione ai bambini ma lo fanno lo stesso perchè??? e poi spiegami quale è la correlazione di obbligare gli insegnanti a vaccinarsi?


Fischierina se mi tiri matto.

Stiamo parlando di una cosa, vai a tirarmi questo, divaghi troppo!

Se parliamo dei limiti in autostrada, non puoi finirmi alle buche di Roma


----------



## Dexter (9 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Premessa : in tutte queste discussioni sul covid viste qui dentro,non ho mai visto un negazionista totale o qualcuno che parlava di 5g,4g,3g,onde elettromagnetiche eccecc o utenti con il caschetto di carta stagnola in testa
> 
> Detto questo,rispondo alla tua domanda.
> Sulla C-D. Io NON sono vaccinato ma non dico che sono totalmente inutili.
> ...


Ma come ti viene in mente che le case farmaceutiche possano avere altri interessi a parte il salvaguardare la salute di tutta la popolazione mondiale? Proprio ora che hanno l'occasione di produrre un vaccino semi-obbligatorio per 7 miliardi di persone poi, impossibile...sarebbe tutto un complotto! D'altronde le case farmaceutiche sono DA SEMPRE lo specchio della trasparenza, in particolar modo in finanza. Sicuramente a breve Moderna e Pfizer faranno un relisting: usciranno dalle borse per diventare due ONLUS.

NB il vaccino funziona, a dovere, per le fasce di età da te evidenziate. Qualunque altro discorso é superfluo, non c'é altro da aggiungere. 
Il - vaccino - funziona - MA - é - inutile - sotto - gli - X - anni. 
Se poi vogliamo continuare a fare la caccia ai neonati e tutte le altre categorie CHE NON SI OSPEDALIZZANO, e che nonostante il vaccino CONTAGIANO, allora stiamo freschi. 2+2 = 4.


----------



## Devil man (9 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Fischierina se mi tiri matto.
> 
> Stiamo parlando di una cosa, vai a tirarmi questo, divaghi troppo!
> 
> Se parliamo dei limiti in autostrada, non puoi finirmi alle buche di Roma


Scusa è... te mi dici che il lockdown è politico non centra nulla con il vaccino se si va in lockdown... io lo vedo invece come segno del fallimento del piano vaccinale.. e allora mi chiedo a cosa serve vaccinare i piccoli? e le maestre?? detto ciò era per aprire un dibattito, tu che ne pensi di vaccinare i piccoli?? ne abbiamo veramente bisogno? io la vedo come una mossa subdola e solo economica.

*Svezia, Danimarca, Finlandia e Taiwan hanno smesso di vaccinare i gruppi più giovani a causa di danni cardiaci segnalati e altre lesioni*. Tutti e quattro i paesi riportano tassi preoccupanti di miocardite e pericardite, che causano infiammazione del cuore, nei giovani a cui sono stati iniettati vaccini Covid.


----------



## pazzomania (9 Dicembre 2021)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Scusa è... te mi dici che il lockdown è politico non centra nulla con il vaccino se si va in lockdown... io lo vedo invece come segno del fallimento del piano vaccinale.. e allora mi chiedo a cosa serve vaccinare i piccoli? e le maestre?? detto ciò era per aprire un dibattito, tu che ne pensi di vaccinare i piccoli?? ne abbiamo veramente bisogno? io la vedo come una mossa subdola e solo economica.


Ma si per carità, rispetto la tua opinione.

Dico solo che l' efficacia del vaccino dal punto di vista prettamente sanitario, per ora è innegabile.

E se non finirà in lockdown di nuovo, lo sarà pure dal punto di vista politico/sociale

Tutto qui.


----------



## Devil man (9 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma si per carità, rispetto la tua opinione.
> 
> Dico solo che l' efficacia del vaccino dal punto di vista prettamente sanitario, per ora è innegabile.
> 
> ...


si ma non hai risposto alla mia domanda e aggiungo:

*Svezia, Danimarca, Finlandia e Taiwan hanno smesso di vaccinare i gruppi più giovani a causa di danni cardiaci segnalati e altre lesioni*. Tutti e quattro i paesi riportano tassi preoccupanti di miocardite e pericardite, che causano infiammazione del cuore, nei giovani a cui sono stati iniettati vaccini Covid.

In più la sperimentazione è stata fatta come già annunciato su un numero di minori ( 5-6 anni ) di 4500 bambini di cui 1500 placebo.. un numero troppo piccolo per scovare qualche reazione avversa.. e dare l'ok alla vaccinazione sui bambini.

poi si da del complottista a chi pensa che queste aziende non si vogliono arricchire ma fare solo del bene..


----------



## pazzomania (9 Dicembre 2021)

Devil man ha scritto:


> si ma non hai risposto alla mia domanda e aggiungo:
> 
> *Svezia, Danimarca, Finlandia e Taiwan hanno smesso di vaccinare i gruppi più giovani a causa di danni cardiaci segnalati e altre lesioni*. Tutti e quattro i paesi riportano tassi preoccupanti di miocardite e pericardite, che causano infiammazione del cuore, nei giovani a cui sono stati iniettati vaccini Covid.
> 
> In più la sperimentazione è stata fatta come già annunciato su un numero di minori di 4500 bambini di cui 1500 placebo.. un numero troppo piccolo per scovare qualche reazione avversa.. e dare l'ok alla vaccinazione sui bambini.



Ma c'è poco da rispondere.

Ovvio che tutti debbano vaccinarsi ( finchè è dimostrata l' efficacia)

Io sarò l'uno su quel milione che crepa? Pazienza. Vi saluto tutti.

Non si parla di cosa voglio io, ma di cosa conta dal punto di vista pratico.


----------



## Devil man (9 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma c'è poco da rispondere.
> 
> Ovvio che tutti debbano vaccinarsi ( finchè è dimostrata l' efficacia)
> 
> ...


Sei single? hai una famiglia? quel 1 su un milione per una madre è tutto l'universo quanti morti da covid di 5-6 anni ci sono state in Italia?


----------



## pazzomania (9 Dicembre 2021)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Sei single? hai una famiglia? quel 1 su un milione per una madre è tutto l'universo quanti morti da covid di 5-6 anni ci sono state in Italia?


Lo so, lo so bene.
A livello filosofico hai ragione e guarda che capisco cosa vuoi dire.

Ma pazienza, il mondo è questo.

Potremmo vivere senza inquinamento d' aria, acqua e terra ed evitare la morte ( letteralmente, altro che covid) di milioni di persone?

Assolutamente si.

Lo faremmo? assolutamente no.

Perchè? Perchè è giusto cosi, e ci va benissimo cosi.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (9 Dicembre 2021)

Dexter ha scritto:


> *Ma come ti viene in mente che le case farmaceutiche possano avere altri interessi a parte il salvaguardare la salute di tutta la popolazione mondiale?* Proprio ora che hanno l'occasione di produrre un vaccino semi-obbligatorio per 7 miliardi di persone poi, impossibile...sarebbe tutto un complotto! D'altronde le case farmaceutiche sono DA SEMPRE lo specchio della trasparenza, in particolar modo in finanza. Sicuramente a breve Moderna e Pfizer faranno un relisting: usciranno dalle borse per diventare due ONLUS.
> 
> NB il vaccino funziona, a dovere, per le fasce di età da te evidenziate. Qualunque altro discorso é superfluo, non c'é altro da aggiungere.
> Il - vaccino - funziona - MA - é - inutile - sotto - gli - X - anni.
> Se poi vogliamo continuare a fare la caccia ai neonati e tutte le altre categorie CHE NON SI OSPEDALIZZANO, e che nonostante il vaccino CONTAGIANO, allora stiamo freschi. 2+2 = 4.



E' sempre bene sottolinearlo,perchè alcuni pensano siano esattamente delle onlus.
Per il resto,non ho capito se è una critica al mio mini papiro  
Non ho detto che il vaccino non funziona,ma ho precisato che sono inutili sotto una determinata fascia d'età.

Quando sento un 18enne dire "ho preso il covid ma fortunatamente grazie al vaccino non sono finito in terapia intensiva" mi verrebbe da controbattere con un "ma perchè,quanti altri 18enni hai visto finire in terapia intensiva in tutta Italia" ?

Non so,da come la raccontano (e da come credono in molti) pare che chiunque prenda il covid debba finire necessariamente intubato.
Quando invece abbiamo milioni e milioni di italiani che neanche sanno di aver avuto il covid e l'hanno superato da asintomatici.


----------



## Devil man (9 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Lo so, lo so bene.
> A livello filosofico hai ragione e guarda che capisco cosa vuoi dire.
> 
> Ma pazienza, il mondo è questo.
> ...


2500-3000 bambini... questo è lo studio scientifico su cui si baserebbe la Pfizer/Moderna per iniettare a milioni di bambini vaccini sperimentali che hanno conseguenze sconosciute per la loro salute genetica, riproduttiva, neurologica, immunologica, respiratoria e cardiovascolare.

Tu dici pazienza o che è giusto così... ma cosa diamine succede al nostro futuro se qualcosa va storto?

io ritornerei al rogo.. nemmeno alla ghigliottina e troppo rapida e indolore


----------



## Walker (9 Dicembre 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Mannaggia a me che non ho fatto medicina


Meglio, ti avrebbero già radiato dall'albo...


----------



## pazzomania (9 Dicembre 2021)

Devil man ha scritto:


> 2500-3000 bambini... questo è lo studio scientifico su cui si baserebbe la Pfizer/Moderna per iniettare a milioni di bambini vaccini sperimentali che hanno conseguenze sconosciute per la loro salute genetica, riproduttiva, neurologica, immunologica, respiratoria e cardiovascolare.
> 
> Cosa diamine succede al nostro futuro se qualcosa va storto?


Non conosco gli studi, onestamente.

Puoi solo che fidarti, o non fidarti se lo vuoi, di che è competente in materia e ti dice che per definizione rasenta l' impossibile avere effetti negativi a distanza di tempo.

Un pò come se hai problemi al cambio, ed il meccanico ti dice di stare tranquillo che non perderai mai una ruota in autostrada per quello.

O gli credi o non gli credi.

Io credo, penso e spero che nessuno rischierebbe minimamente di creare danni a dei bambini, non è che son tutti mostri in giro.

Penso anche l' ingordigia di denaro abbia un limite davanti a certe cose.


----------



## Dexter (9 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> E' sempre bene sottolinearlo,perchè alcuni pensano siano esattamente delle onlus.
> Per il resto,non ho capito se è una critica al mio mini papiro
> Non ho detto che il vaccino non funziona,ma ho precisato che sono inutili sotto una determinata fascia d'età.
> 
> ...


Ero ironico su tutto, concordo con te ovviamente


----------



## pazzomania (9 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> E' sempre bene sottolinearlo,perchè alcuni pensano siano esattamente delle onlus.
> Per il resto,non ho capito se è una critica al mio mini papiro
> Non ho detto che il vaccino non funziona,ma ho precisato che sono inutili sotto una determinata fascia d'età.
> 
> ...


Secondo me, tu non riesci a vederci la logica che c'è in queste cose ( ammesso non ci stiano dando dati falsi eh)

Quanti ne sono morti di 18enni sani col covid? 3?

Quanti ne sono morti di 18enni sani a causa del vaccino? 2?

Il vaccino conviene.

Questa è l' unica logica che viene usata, non c'è un' altra.


----------



## Devil man (9 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Secondo me, tu non riesci a vederci la logica che c'è in queste cose ( ammesso non ci stiano dando dati falsi eh)
> 
> Quanti ne sono morti di 18enni sani col covid? 3?
> 
> ...


la tua logica non funziona 3+2 = 5 se quei 2 non si vaccinavano ci sarebbero stati meno morti


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (9 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Secondo me, tu non riesci a vederci la logica che c'è in queste cose ( ammesso non ci stiano dando dati falsi eh)
> 
> Quanti ne sono morti di 18enni sani col covid? 3?
> 
> ...


Pazzo,sarò ignorante io,cosa vuoi che ti dica.
Per me è sbagliato ragionare solamente in questi termini.

Perchè questa logica e questi numeri non prendono in considerazione tanti altri fattori.
Magari i 3 diciottenni morti per via del covid avevano (purtroppo per loro) altre patologie.
Mentre i 2 diciottenni morti per causa del vaccino erano sani.

Vogliamo ragionare con i numeri,lasciando da parte sentimenti e tutto ?
Benissimo.
Numeri alla mano,proveresti a salvare una "minoranza" di persone malate mettendo in pericolo,tra morti e effetti avversi (anche gravi),una "maggioranza" di persone sane ?


----------



## pazzomania (9 Dicembre 2021)

Devil man ha scritto:


> la tua logica non funziona 3+2 = 5 se quei 2 non si vaccinavano ci sarebbero stati meno morti


............... va beh...


----------



## carlocarlo (9 Dicembre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Si fanno il vaccino per non ammalarsi gravemente di una malattia che causa gravi danni ai polmoni ma "tutti" fumano


come chi fuma e non si fa il vaccino perche fa morire. gente strana, entrambe!


----------



## pazzomania (9 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Pazzo,sarò ignorante io,cosa vuoi che ti dica.
> Per me è sbagliato ragionare solamente in questi termini.
> 
> Perchè questa logica e questi numeri non prendono in considerazione tanti altri fattori.
> ...


Non sei ignorante.
Ti sto solo dicendo quale è l' unica cosa che guardano.

E ti dimostrano praticamente tutti i governi del mondo quale è la via giusta, non credo siano tutti stupidi o assassini o pazzi scatenati.

E' forse una delle rare volte dove non c'è discrepanza

E quando non c'è discrepanza, siamo di fronte ad un rarissimo caso di isteria di massa oppure è la cosa giusta da fare.


----------



## carlocarlo (9 Dicembre 2021)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Ma come ti viene in mente che le case farmaceutiche possano avere altri interessi a parte il salvaguardare la salute di tutta la popolazione mondiale? Proprio ora che hanno l'occasione di produrre un vaccino semi-obbligatorio per 7 miliardi di persone poi, impossibile...sarebbe tutto un complotto! D'altronde le case farmaceutiche sono DA SEMPRE lo specchio della trasparenza, in particolar modo in finanza. Sicuramente a breve Moderna e Pfizer faranno un relisting: usciranno dalle borse per diventare due ONLUS.
> 
> NB il vaccino funziona, a dovere, per le fasce di età da te evidenziate. Qualunque altro discorso é superfluo, non c'é altro da aggiungere.
> Il - vaccino - funziona - MA - é - inutile - sotto - gli - X - anni.
> Se poi vogliamo continuare a fare la caccia ai neonati e tutte le altre categorie CHE NON SI OSPEDALIZZANO, e che nonostante il vaccino CONTAGIANO, allora stiamo freschi. 2+2 = 4.


ci sara nel mondo il 70% di persone non vaccinate ma si vaccinano i bambini europei perche si vogliono vendere i vaccini.
vabbe potevano pure venderli agli africani con i soldi europei e america ma no, loro in dolo si mettono a fare i vaccini a neonati rischiando di ucciderli per qualche euro in piu


----------



## hakaishin (9 Dicembre 2021)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Il boss finale sarà la variante omega che potrà essere sconfitta soltanto con la somministrazione di una dose del vaccino ogni 15 minuti.


Un po’ come demon’s soul o dark souls


----------



## Devil man (9 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non sei ignorante.
> Ti sto solo dicendo quale è l' unica cosa che guardano.
> 
> E ti dimostrano praticamente tutti i governi del mondo quale è la via giusta, non credo siano tutti stupidi o assassini o pazzi scatenati.
> ...


Uno studio in sette paesi, pubblicato su Lancet ( se vuoi te lo giro ) , ha stimato che meno di due su ogni milione di bambini sono morti di Covid durante la pandemia....L'Italia è il terzo continente nel mondo per reazione avverse secondo i dati Pfizer (se vuoi ti giro anche questo) quindi non c'è nessuna logica... per me il CTS è da cambiare...


----------



## Alkampfer (9 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma tanto per farmi un' idea, visto che è un forum e si discute, almeno si capisce di che si parla.
> 
> Quale è la vostra "teoria" ?
> 
> ...


la "mia" teoria è lunga , complicata, andrebbe a toccare lo spirituale e la mia visione olistica della vita, quindi non interessa molto.
noto però che il tema dei soldi è piu alla portata delle persone, quindi ti cito questo.

"Il nostro sogno è produrre farmaci per le persone sane. Questo ci permetterebbe di vendere a chiunque."


----------

